# Paph.canhii



## iweyshen (Jun 5, 2012)

Paph.canhii


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2012)

nice tiny species!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice do you have flask available of this species?


----------



## Janna (Jun 6, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Dantheman (Jun 6, 2012)

something a little different


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice flower on that staminode! Is this a new parvisepalum? Leaves look like it is. I like it!


----------



## labskaus (Jun 6, 2012)

I still find this species rather bizarre than beautiful, the proportions just don't look right. Glad to see it survives in culture, and I hope to see flasks offered soon.
Do you know if anybody has made hybrid crosses with this species yet? Apart from its miniature stature, I can't imagine it offers much improvement in crosses, but I'm curious to see how it looks crossed to any other species.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2012)

Just how big is the flower?


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nice do you have flask available of this species?



I hope so too


----------



## newbud (Jun 6, 2012)

Very unusual staminoid. Don't you think?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 6, 2012)

Very interesting bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2012)

It's strange, but it's cool!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

cute!


----------



## poozcard (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh
I like to have some


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have one plant and its doing well. My dream is to cross this to sanderianum, rothschildianum, and then some of the dwarf paphs like thaianum, armeniacum, micranthum etc.. Sadly , this is FS and my other plants are not hahhaha

Brett


----------



## polyantha (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it strange and beautiful or just strange? I dont know..


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread started by the name sake should help give all an idea of the flower size
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20213&highlight=canhii

Great looking flower and plant. Keep up the great work.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2012)

The petals look pretty long on this one... I'm stating to like this cute oddity..


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2012)

We need to find a source for flasks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

forget flasks. I need a pot full of BS plants!


----------



## nikv (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to see it crossed with gigantifolium. :rollhappy:


----------



## cxcanh (Jun 14, 2012)

This one I took the photo in the wild one year earlier 







One year later (photo from my friend)


----------



## hardy (Jun 14, 2012)

It's great to see the plants thriving in the natural habitat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roth (Jun 14, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> This one I took the photo in the wild one year earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately it is not one year later on the second photo, it is about 2-3 months only, maximum. The flower spike on the second photo can be seen emerging in the crown on the first one, add to that that the leaves on the plants did not grow much between the two.

The mosses and the other plants did barely grow between the two photos, and those are fast growing things... The dead leaf on the right side of the photo did not move nor decompose either, the dead flower spike on the upper right plant did not change, break down or anything between the two photos as well.

This year, only very few plants were collected and offered for sale in Vietnam, that's why nearly no one shows photos of plants in bloom this year.

Edit the EXIF photo informations from the camera are as follow :

photo 2011.jpg : 9th of december 2010 nikon D200 camera
photo 2012.jpg : 12th of april 2011 canon EOS

So they are indeed 4 months between the two photos, not one year, and unfortunately not this year...


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2012)

On the pics it looks like they grow on a calcium stone

what is the plant in the down line of the oics looks like a paph too but something bigger.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2012)

Roth said:


> photo 2011.jpg : 9th of december 2010 nikon D200 camera
> photo 2012.jpg : 12th of april 2011 canon EOS
> 
> So they are indeed 4 months between the two photos, not one year, and unfortunately not this year...



Maybe Mr. Canh meant, "photo taken the next year...". Anyway, I'm hoping to get some one day and therefore hope the colonies/supplies are doing OK.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2012)

Very cool photos, regardless of the dates. I'd love to see something like that someday!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2012)

The foliage is stunning! Wonderful! :smitten:



Dido said:


> On the pics it looks like they grow on a calcium stone


interesting how people can see things differently, to me it looks like they're growing on a tree.


----------



## cxcanh (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, simply I just want to say: first photo when it not have flower yet and the next one they have flower and everything still untouched.


----------



## poozcard (Jul 21, 2012)

flask please


----------

